
Neurons That Tell Time - digital55
https://www.newyorker.com/science/elements/the-neurons-that-tell-time
======
SubiculumCode
Related

Abstract

 _Over the past 15 years, there has been an explosion of new research on the
role of the hippocampus in the representation of information about time in
memory. Much of this work was inspired by the ideas and research of Howard
Eichenbaum, who made major contributions to our understanding of the
neurobiology of episodic memory and the neural representation of time. In this
article, I will review evidence regarding the role of time in understanding
hippocampal function. This review will cover a broad range of evidence from
studies of humans and nonhuman animals with a narrative arc that follows
Howard 's major discoveries. These studies demonstrate that the hippocampus
encodes information in relation to an episodic context, and that time, as well
as space, serves to define these contexts. Moreover, the research has shown
that the hippocampus can encode temporal, spatial, and situational information
in parallel. Building on this work, I present a new framework for
understanding temporal structure in human episodic memory. I conclude by
outlining current controversies and new questions that must be addressed by
the field in the years to come._

Preprint:
[http://dml.ucdavis.edu/uploads/6/1/9/7/61974117/ranganath-20...](http://dml.ucdavis.edu/uploads/6/1/9/7/61974117/ranganath-2018-hippocampus.pdf)

Eichenbaum RIP.

~~~
taliesinb
Thanks! There’s an interview with Howard on the great Neuroscientists Talk
Shop podcast:
[http://snrp.utsa.edu/Podcast/Entries/2016/9/20_Howard_Eichen...](http://snrp.utsa.edu/Podcast/Entries/2016/9/20_Howard_Eichenbaum_PhD.html)

Also a more recent discussion about how neural networks might memorize
sequences:
[http://snrp.utsa.edu/Podcast/Entries/2017/9/21_Dean_Buonoman...](http://snrp.utsa.edu/Podcast/Entries/2017/9/21_Dean_Buonomano_PhD.html)

------
0xcde4c3db
I wonder whether dysfunctions of these time-encoding networks could be
implicated in psychiatric disorders. For example, a form of depression from
rewards always seeming too far away to read as worthwhile, or anxiety from
threats always seeming too close to respond to in a deliberate way.

------
deytempo
The original cron daemon

~~~
goldenkey
Brings a whole new take to Descarte's "Evil Daemon"

